# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  прога с функциями фаервола

## SDA

Платформы:
Windows 9x/Me/NT/2000/XP, Linux, *BSD, Solaris, MacOS X Server
Snort - это мощный прослушиватель и перехватчик сетевых пакетов, основанный на библиотеке libpcap. Он базируется на предварительно сформированных правилах, умеет выполнять анализ содержимого протокола. Данная программа может использоваться в качестве системы обнаружения атак на сеть (переполнение буфера, сканирование портов и SMB, невидимое сканирование, атаки CGI, определение операционных систем и многое другое). Snort имеет возможность оповещения в реальном масштабе времени через сообщения, отправленные в системный log-файл, альтернативный файл "тревоги" или как WinPopup-сообщение.
Разработчик:
Sourcefire ***Версия:
2.3.0 ***Размер:
1,46 Мб ***Лицензия:
Freeware
 Разработчик:
Sourcefire      http://www.snort.org/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Xen

Вообще-то, классика уже... и лицензия - не фриваре, а ГПЛ

----------


## Xen

Соответственно, исходя из возможностей винпкапа, накладываются ограничения и на снорт, а именно гимор в работе с ППП соединениями и т.п.

П.С. пардон, на латиницу влом переключаться =)

----------

